# Dbol check please... Alpha pharma "alphabol"



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Can I get a confirmation on these please, only reason I ask is that the product is not listed on the website, I'm thinking it's an error on their behalf as these are a pretty basic steroid to not advertise or produce

Thankyou guys


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

any one? getting concerned as doing a google search shows nadda :blink:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to go mate i know a guy on these and hes loving them.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Good to go mate i know a guy on these and hes loving them.


ah lovely, just got to exercise the will power not to start my course till 1st nov now

cheers


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

What course you running? just the dbol?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Days 1-20 test prop 100mg ed

Weeks 1-5 deca 400mg ew dbol 40mg Ed

Weeks 4-20 750mg eq ew

Weeks 16-20 tren ???mg Ed

Weeks 1-20 test enth 1000 or 1500mg ew

HGH 4iu days off 8iu training days

HCG 1000iu ew split

Adex 0.5 eod

May run metformin as didn't agree with slin


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohh AP Dbol! never seen these before, they don't figure on their list, have you tried the authenticator option here ? mind the authenticator don't always work. I have never heard of fake AP.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

cycle looks good mate but 20 weeks? you think you will gain right into the 20th week?

Don't worry about them not being on the AP site as far as i know there are no AP fakes? Heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers guys, yeah iv always gained on 16 weekers so going to try 20, not sure what the gains will be intrigued to find out especially with the addition of tren, I respond really well to that. The dbols do look good, I think il know a week in


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

found them on their asian site, here's a link


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Roy Batty said:


> found them on their asian site, here's a link


yeah found this too but no pic and limited info worried me but hey ho, it should be good to go :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Zangief said:


> cycle looks good mate but 20 weeks? you think you will gain right into the 20th week?
> 
> Don't worry about them not being on the AP site as far as i know there are no AP fakes? Heard nothing but good things.


theres fakes around mate, items that have codes that dont work are classed as counterfeits. They may still contain active ingredients but still classed as fakes.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Clubber i've heard that once you try an auth code even if its correct the next time you try again it says counterfeit. So if a seller checks the code on the AP site then the next person to try it will have a counterfit message coming up..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Zangief said:


> Clubber i've heard that once you try an auth code even if its correct the next time you try again it says counterfeit. So if a seller checks the code on the AP site then the next person to try it will have a counterfit message coming up..


yeah thats true, but your source shouldnt really be scratching off the security panel to check his own meds to see if theyre legit.

also, if you do a search on UK for AP you'll find AP is made in two countries, and those who have AP from a certain country the codes dont work at all, even when entered for the 1st time. Its from this country ppl arent getting much results from.

best to contact them about theyre dbol, as its strange its not listed on their homepage

http://www.alpha-pharma.com/contact_us.html


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

RIGHT!!! Verdicts out boys, finally had a chance to authenticate these tabs, i took 1 entire pack and waited to see if i urinated blood, which i did so could some one now call me an ambulance please :blush: LOL

only messing, i used the authentication procedure, first drug listed in the drop down menu is "alphabol 10mg" (good sign) and entered the correct details and got the all clear :thumb:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Great News


----------

